# Mystery Model number



## Oren Nickerson (Oct 1, 2019)

. I picked up a White Snow Boss snowblower. I'm trying to find parts but the model number doesn't seem to exist. I think it was manufactured in 1988 as this is the only similar numbers but still not an exact match. Just wanna make sure I get the right parts I need. Was wondering if anyone has dealt with this same model before. There is a Youtube vid I found with a guy who has almost the exact same model but it looks a year or two off. Very subtle differences. He says his is pre- MTD buyout of White Outdoor but that happened in 1981 I thought. And tbh the guys name is Weasel and he does videos impersonating Borat, calls his weed whacker a homolite and jokes that snow is actually God masturbating dumping white loads on us. Which, his ex girlfriend would like very much....remember all while trying to sound like Borat. My point is he is kinda bat **** crazy so idk if I believe anything that comes out his mouth. I do recommend watching the first minute of 



 and you can see for yourselves and also how close that model and mine are.. My model is 24 inch with a Tecumseh HS50 Model number is 318 600 590. I've attached pics that should give you all the info you need to help. Thank you so much in advance. Kinds Regards Oren


----------

